# where can I buy ferretrail cage connectors?



## AthenaUK (Mar 15, 2011)

Firstly hi! Im athena and im a uk fancy ratter. We cant get the superpet ferretrail passageway connectors in the uk anymore so I was hoping there are some USA fancy ratters on this forum could help me!

Im after either 2 or 4 and happy to buy second hand or from an online shop! Im looking to connect a ferplast furet tower to a ferplast duetto and I promise I'll come back and post photos of the rat mansion I intend to create!

thanks in advance


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.buy.com/prod/super-pet-f.../q/sellerid/31376753/loc/67447/203465576.html

Are those what you mean? I don't know that that is a good price or not, it was just the first one it pulled up when I searched for it and didn't know if those were what you meant


----------



## AthenaUK (Mar 15, 2011)

hi, no those are the tubes i need the bits that attach to the cages, like this....

http://www.redmap.co.uk/ferretsabou...logue_FerreTrail_Bubble_Wave_Fun_nels_28.html

scroll down to the bottom of the page

x


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

:-\ sorry, the only site I could find with them said they were discontinued. Wish I coulda been more help!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

My friend had to get hers sent over from the US when she needed them. Most super pet stuff isn't available in the UK.


----------

